# from Northern Ireland to canada



## bigboot (Apr 7, 2013)

hi everyone,

myself, my husband and my 3 children are seriously looking into moving to canada. alittle about us;

husband is an HGV driver (which i understand could possible see us enter as skilled labour short track process)

i am a bank offical and finishing off doing my bookkeeping exams which i hope to pursue.

we have been looking in the area of calgary due to housing and possible work oppertunities.

what i would like to ask is does anyone know the best haulage companies to approach that could possibly help with the relocation process??
as we would not risk moving without an employment offer for atleast one of us.

and also did everyone find the change of education for their children ok? my daughter will be about 9 by the time we will be wanting to move.

we would really appreciate any help at all ...

thanx alot

bigboot.


----------

